# 152 days belly has dropped. Come on Molly!!!



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

My Molly's belly dropped significantly since yesterday. I have only seen a small amount of discharge and she's not acting any different. I'm hoping the date I have is wrong. This will be her first and my first. I'm fighting the urge to just set up a bed in the barn!!! Are there goats that don't give any warning?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes there are. How is her udder looking?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, and a bed in the barn? Been there, done that lol :haha: They drive you nuts.


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yes there are. How is her udder looking?


Big and tighter than ever.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think she sounds pretty close. Are her teats filled? Ligs gone?


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> I think she sounds pretty close. Are her teats filled? Ligs gone?


Teats are huge and have been. I don't feel anything but am not really sure what to feel for. I definitely don't feel anything pencil like back there. This was her Sunday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My goat, Anabelle, had very little discharge the day she kidded (she had much more on several occasions in the preceding weeks). All of a sudden she walked over to two of my chickens that were dirt bathing and started talking to them the way my other goat talks to her babies. About a half hour later she had heavy discharge and almost immediately started having her kid.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A suggestion, move the water bucket up above her rump, so she doesn't drop the kid into the water. The small 2-1/2 gal. flat back buckets work great when you have does ready to kid. 
Happy kidding! :storkgirl::storkgirl: Or :storkboy::storkboy:, whichever you hope for!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

My husband is actually laughing at me because I am more worked up over my does that are about to kid, than I was when I was pregnant for OUR two kids. LOL
I may have jumped the gun a little last night, but I moved both of my expecting ladies into the barn. According to our calculations, the earliest (using the 5 days early count) she should kid is April 2nd, however, she has been bagged up for a month and her ligaments appear to be pretty well gone plus she had some discharge yesterday. She was more than happy to head to the barn too. I'm just nervous (and excited) because this is her first time, and it's my first time since I decided to start raising boers. I had a herd of "mutts" several years ago, and I never even knew how long they should gestate, nor did I know to worry about them kidding out in the snow. I think all of our kids came in the snow one year. Any way, good luck with your kids!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON BABIES!!!


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

SteveSnoop said:


> My Molly's belly dropped significantly since yesterday. I have only seen a small amount of discharge and she's not acting any different. I'm hoping the date I have is wrong. This will be her first and my first. I'm fighting the urge to just set up a bed in the barn!!! Are there goats that don't give any warning?


Still no babies... Her pooch is way bigger today. She keeps backing up to the wall and standing there for a minute then goes back to eating. Fingers crossed it's early labor and tonight will be the night.


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

So different doe just had twins!!! No warning, just started pushing!!! Trudy's twins!!


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

SteveSnoop said:


> So different doe just had twins!!! No warning, just started pushing!!! Trudy's twins!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

Now Molly is in labor!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How did Molly do? I hope all is well. The other two are cute. (That's the trouble with goat kids, they are too cute!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh boy! The surprise twins are adorable. Can't wait to see more pics of them and hear the Molly update!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

SteveSnoop said:


> Now Molly is in labor!!!


I hope all went well! Eagerly awaiting picture overload.


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

Crazy Little Goat said:


> I hope all went well! Eagerly awaiting picture overload.


Molly buckling!!!


----------



## Crazy Little Goat (Dec 30, 2017)

SteveSnoop said:


> Molly buckling!!!


Congratulations! He's a cutie!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He is adorable!! Congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

He's so sweet looking! Did she just have the one?


----------



## SteveSnoop (May 18, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> He's so sweet looking! Did she just have the one?


Yep just him, he's a big boy.

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute congrats.


----------

